# ¿Os creeis lo de Lockerz?



## Limbo (Feb 26, 2010)

Buenas,

Pues me enviaron una invitacion a lockerz y me parece todo demasiado bonito como para ser verdad.
¿Teneis alguna experiencia con Lockerz?
Saludoos!


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 26, 2010)

Un amigo llego a las 20 invitaciones y a las 2 semanas tenia su remera de lokerz pero me dijo que cuando salían los premios el stock eran de 2 o 3 por cada uno y que era tanta la gente que era imposible llegar a tiempo para pedir un premio...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 26, 2010)

que es exactamente lockerz??


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 26, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> que es exactamente lockerz??


otro mas que necesita explicación...esta relacionado con la electronica?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 26, 2010)

me he informado y creo que es algo así como una página en la que te pagan por hacer encuestas


----------



## Limbo (Feb 26, 2010)

> otro mas que necesita explicación...esta relacionado con la electronica?


No, es como una de esas webs piramidales que por hacer click te dan dinero, pero con la diferencia de que aqui no es piramidal y tampoco se da dinero, sino que puntos con los que despues puedes canjear por regalos..



> me he informado y creo que es algo así como una página en la que te pagan por hacer encuestas


Muy algo asi  Mas bien te dan puntos canjeables por responder una pregunta diaria, hacer un click en la web y ver videos..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 26, 2010)

> es como una de esas webs piramidales que por hacer click te dan dinero, pero con la diferencia de que aqui no es piramidal y tampoco se da dinero


 


esa frase merece ir al post de frases célebres


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 26, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ...Muy algo asi  Mas bien te dan puntos canjeables por responder una pregunta diaria, hacer un click en la web y ver videos..


Marketing... La plata les entra por la publicidad de los productos + la de las encuestas.

Y como para que esto funcione, es decir: Que al cliente la publicidad le sirva y las encuestas le resulten confiables, hace falta muestras grandes (mucha gente) --> *Jamas el gasto promedio por usuario podra ser importante*.

Haran como se hace en todos los juegos televisivos, sorteos etc. Se largan mensualmente unos pocos articulos "jugosos", que logicamente se agotan inmediatamente y se entregan con mucha publicidad. 
Para el resto remeras (camisetas) con logos y demas boludeces.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 26, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> esa frase merece ir al post de frases célebres


jaja Lo sé, es poco exacta


----------



## kimjonil (Feb 27, 2010)

jajajaja elosciloscopio tiene razon... esa frase es celebre jajajaja


----------

